# One rein stop



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Vida was being persnickety today so I figured it was a good time to do a one rein stop video. I'm not a trainer so no critiques please. Just thought it would be a good vid  I can't seem to get it to load so guess you'll have to go via the link :-| I'm new to this video stuff so cut me some slack :lol:






hey it worked...go figure


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

great video Maureen!!! thanks for sharing


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks, I just figured out how to add the little notes. Pretty cool


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

how do you add a video on youtube anyways??? ive always tried and it took million years, then never loaded because it said file was too large 
(for a 30 second video?). i usually just do them from my memory card.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

It did take forever to load, but usually it doesn't. May be my internet connection is slow today. 
I just hit upload and then load it from my computer file to the site. Don't ask me how I did the note things :lol: I was feeling my way through that myself.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Horse was anticipating the turn to the right.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

her was being naughty!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Great video Vida. Always a good thing to practice before you need it :lol: Well done


----------



## Horsegma (Dec 1, 2008)

I have to admit, with our weather being so cold, and ice underneath the snow, I live vicariously through your videos right now! 

It put a smile on my face, how I wish I was doing what you were doing with my own horses.

Springtime.......................


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Horsegma said:


> I have to admit, with our weather being so cold, and ice underneath the snow, I live vicariously through your videos right now!
> 
> It put a smile on my face, how I wish I was doing what you were doing with my own horses.
> 
> Springtime.......................


Glad I could make you think spring  Its been in the 50's for awhile even reaching into the 60's but its suppose to only be in the 20's by weeks end so I think our riding will be cut off for awhile.
We did get a ride in today but no videos, I forgot the camera.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice lesson! Someone at the barn just taught me how to do this and I've been teaching Sandie (at a walk to start out!) -- it's a very good "basic" that everyone should know just in case! You just never know when a horse will get spooked and OFF YOU GO! lol ;-)


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I should have put a little blip in the video about the faster the horse is moving the larger the circle you have to start with. It would be a sure disaster to pull a horse up tight at a gallop. :shock:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

how very true!! we don't want any horses falling over! DISCLAIMER everyone! ;-)


----------

